
Siri says Nokia Lumia 900 the best smartphone ever | Apple - CNET News - ndefinite
http://news.cnet.com/8301-13579_3-57432462-37/siri-says-nokia-lumia-900-the-best-smartphone-ever/
======
nextparadigms
All the phones in the top 10 list that Wolfram found seem to have pretty old
hardware, and it doesn't feature any of the popular phones, only obscure ones.
I guess that goes to show that Wolfram's results are not very accurate and
relevant for this kind of answers.

The #2 is the LG 500G which I've never heard of, and #3 is HP Touchpad
refurbished.

[http://www.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=what+is+the+best+smartp...](http://www.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=what+is+the+best+smartphone+ever%3F)

